# Glaze vs Sauce - Difference?



## illini40

Can you help me understand what the difference is between a glaze and a BBQ sauce?

I've always just used a traditional BBQ sauce, and I'm seeing glazes out there. Like a rib glaze.

Why use one over the other?

Thanks!


----------



## chef jimmyj

Glaze tends to be lighter, sweeter, with fewer ingredients. Think, Cola or Fruit Juice, Molasses, Rub and Apple Cider Vinegar (balance), all reduced down to a pancake syrup consistency then brushed on the meat the last 30 minute, may or may not be caramelized for crunch and a deeper flavor. This is in contrast to BBQ Sauce, thick, dense and complex with ketchup or another tomato product, mustard, molasses, fruit purees, vinegar and countless other secrets. Some folks like simple, Dry Ribs. Others, a little something extra that adds another dimension. A Glaze, sticky with dark crunchy spots. Third group likes Saucy, 100 napkins for your face and arms to the elbow. The Hardcore Fanatics, WANT BOTH! A Glaze burnt on the ribs and a bowl of BBQ Sauce to dip in...JJ


----------



## bmudd14474

JJ gave you some good answers there. I was going to say viscosity. Thin like soda =glaze. Thick like syrup is sauce.


----------



## chilerelleno

Yep, JJ pretty well nailed it down, thanks JJ.


----------



## noboundaries

I had to resurrect this thread. I've played with a lot of homemade sauce and glaze recipes over the years and never really found one I liked, until now. 

I recently watched a YouTube video of a guy named Chef John whose channel is called Food Wishes. He demonstrated an All American recipe that could be a glaze if not cooked, a sauce if cooked. The bottom line, it tasted very much like Sweet Baby Rays original but cheaper than buying a bottle of SBR. 

For years and years, I'd take SBR and doctor it with apricot preserves heated in the microwave, then thin it to a glaze with really inexpensive brandy. I've still got a big jug of unopened SBR in the pantry, so that's how I'll finish it off. 

BUT, my wife and I REALLY liked Chef John's glaze recipe. Plus, it has endless possibilities for tweaking the flavor.  It takes only minutes to put together, and you've probably got all the ingredients in your spice rack. 

*Ingredients*
2 cups ketchup, any type (organic, corn-syrup free, homemade, etc)
1/3 cup packed brown sugar (I use dark)
1/3 cup dark molasses
1/2 cup white vinegar
1/2 tsp smoked paprika
1/2 tsp chili powder
1/2 tsp cayenne pepper
1/2 tsp black pepper
1/4 tsp allspice
1/4 tsp coriander
1/4 tsp cumin

*Directions*
Whisk ingredients together, cover, and set in the fridge for a day or two prior to use so the flavors meld together. I put it in squeeze bottles before I stick it in the fridge, then use it as a glaze. It will keep for quite a while in the fridge due to the vinegar.

If making a sauce, cook it for thirty minutes after whisking the ingredients together. Use within a week or two, because the vinegar cooks out. I'll probably never do this, but it is an option.


----------



## chef jimmyj

I'm a big fan of Food Wishes. My Go To Sauce is very similar,  so I can see enjoying John's as well...JJ


----------

